# Brookie mount



## Big Medicine (Oct 31, 2002)

I finally had the chance to pick up my brookie mount from the taxidermist today. I caught this fish last August on a lake in the UP.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Looks awesome! The taxidermist did a great job.


----------



## Big Medicine (Oct 31, 2002)

Thanks- and thank you for being there to net the fish for me


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

My pleasure. It's a good thing that I'm not the jealous type - or I would have botched the net job on purpose and crushed your heart...   :yikes: :lol:


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

PunyTrout said:


> My pleasure. It's a good thing that I'm not the jealous type - or I would have botched the net job on purpose and crushed your heart...   :yikes: :lol:


Savage! Lol 
Nice fish and great mount


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

One good UP brook trout.


----------



## jmodyb (Mar 4, 2011)

Very Nice! 20"?


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

jmodyb said:


> Very Nice! 20"?


18" or 18.5" if I remember correctly.


----------



## Big Medicine (Oct 31, 2002)

jmodyb said:


> Very Nice! 20"?


I wish- it was 18 inches - Puny Trout says he saw another one around the same size a little later in the day.


----------



## Big Medicine (Oct 31, 2002)

It was the 2nd trophy of the day. The first was a nice 12 inch brookie out of a roadside ditch.


----------



## jmodyb (Mar 4, 2011)

Very nice either way! I had a 16-17"er almost to shore yesterday when the hook came out and he swam off. It was a beauty with a completely dark orange bottom half. It was the biggest Brookie that I have ever had on. Someday... Thanks for sharing your fish pics!


----------



## Big Medicine (Oct 31, 2002)

Glad you were able to get out on the last day and sorry you missed that fish. Sounds like you'll need to go back there on the opener next year.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## Big Medicine (Oct 31, 2002)

Ranger Ray said:


> Nice!


Thanks Ranger Ray- still trying to catch a master angler in a stream- can't get past the 14 inch mark but it gives me something to look forward to


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

That taxidermist did a good job who was it


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Beautiful brookies...congrats!


----------



## Big Medicine (Oct 31, 2002)

ajc1 said:


> That taxidermist did a good job who was it


Greg Irwin from Artistic fish


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Looks very, very nice! The taxidermist did do a fantastic job!!! Thanks for sharing this with all of us.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

That's Awesome! Congrats!!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Beautiful Speck, and great mount.


----------

